# Мне помогли гирудотерапия и упражнения на "баланс"



## Alchimik (11 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте.
Читаю форум уже почти полгода и вот теперь хочу поделится. 
Хочется рассказать очень много, постараюсь покороче, буду рад вопросам.
Итак.
Мне 35, занимался дзюдо, ворочал железо, лет 15 назад появился первый жесткий прострел при выполении становой тяги, думаю это и была моя любимая грыжа...В течение следующих лет периодически были проблемы и боли в поямсничом отделе, продолжал заниматься зарядкой со своим всесом, но в октябре прошлого года я слег и продолжалось *это* почти четыре месяца...
Дело происходило в Германии, где с медициной вроде как все в порядке..
Был *знакомый* мне прострел, кое-как доползал до туалета и вот через два дня дополз до мануального терапевта....
С каждым сеансом становилось все хуже, хотя после двух первых чувствовал себя более менее, надо было на них остановится, это я потом понял, что здесь как и везде работает только *помоги себе сам* 

Параллельно сделал MRT. МРТ показал обширную грыжу L4-L5 (в Германии почему-то размер в заключении не ставят, дают диск и ты сам можешь все сам рассмотреть-замерить)
Именно после мануальной терапии у меня появилась боль в бедре, а потом перешла в боль по всей задней и боковой поверхности правой ноги, а также внешней и внутренней поверхности стопы..
Становилось хуже, лекарства не помогали, ходить я даже до туалета не всегада мог, "спал" по два-три часа в последнее время полусидя в кожанном кресле, потому что лежать ни на спине, не на боку я не мог, при "ходьбе" перкашивало на 30 градусов вбок, подвздошная кость больной правой ноги неестественно выпирала, также буквально "вылезал" тазобедренный сустав ....Единственно, что помогало заснуть - 54 градусный ром
Все настойчиво склоняли к операции.....

Перехожу к основной части, лечению.

Прочитал о лечении пиявками у А.Н.Кочергина, человека, которому я, как и В.И.Дикулю верю.
Ставили по восемь пиявок на поясничный отдел и вдоль ноги, с первого же сеанса пришло облегчение, на второй сеанс стало значительно лучше.
Всего сделали 8 сеансов, сильные боли прошли, остаточные явления добивал и добиваю сейчас гимнастикой (к не позже), ради интерес поставили два раза по три пиявки на шею-исчезли мучавшие меня лет 8 головные боли!
Теперь зарядка...
Пошел к другому физиотерапевту, он мне показал упражнения баланс
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7ELvFMvLEQ

и я сразу почувствовал, *что это то!*
Далее пошло поехало, я осторожно начал эксперментировать со следущими приспособлениями
 Если этот мяч поставить на мат, то равновесие держать достаточно легко

*И вот это вместе!*
Я делаю это так, стою на большом мяче а второй(есть веса от 1 до 10 кг) перекидываю из руки в руку, мне это очень помогает!

Главное в выполнении упражненй постепенность, острожность, не пытайтесь Я буду добавлять упражнения в топик, сейчас не хочу громоздить все в кучу.

Главное. 
При обострении нужно снять боль, пиявки мне помогли.
Далее! Менять образ жизни! Двигаться, ежедневно зарядка, хотьба.
Упражнения на балансе* развивают сбалансированно и гармонично *в комплексе все ваши мышцы: стопы, стабилизаторы, тазобедренный сустав, пресс, спина и *гасят нагрузку на суставы!* и связки при выполнении упражнений. От обычных упражнений я просто отказался-они почти все очень одностороннние.

И Верить!!!!!!!!!!!

Уф....Готов выслушать советы *специалистов*

"Мнение мое и необязательно правильное"(с)
А.Н.Кочергин

Добавлено через 2 часа 12 минут
начните с простого


Добавлено через 2 часа 23 минуты
*вот эти подушки-вещь!!!!!!*


Попробуйте встать на колени на одну подушку и удержать баланс, все мышцы бедер, низа спины и пресса работают, но мягко, брежно!


----------



## юрок (11 Май 2010)

Отличная идея с подушками и тарелкой! Мне как хоккеисту отличная темаgood я еще на роликах гоняю, тоже хорошо все загружает.


----------



## Alchimik (11 Май 2010)

Тебя хоккей и вылечил!!!!!


----------



## юрок (12 Май 2010)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Тебя хоккей и вылечил!!!!!


Возможно, когда первый раз сильно прострелило - случился так называемый парез, икроножная мышца отказала совсем, стопа повисла, но я тогда не знал ничего о парезах, грыжах, томографах - поэтому через две недели встал на коньки, так и катался хромая, еще через две недели боль спине прошла и чувствительность восстановилась.


----------



## Alchimik (14 Май 2010)

юрок написал(а):


> возможно, когда первый раз сильно прострелило-случился так называемый парез, икроножная мышца отказала совсем, стопа повисла, но я тогда не знал ничего о парезах, грыжах, томографах-поэтому через две недели встал на коньки, так и катался хромая, еще через две недели боль спине прошла и чувствительность восстановилась.


Так оно и есть! Я только и живу физическими нагрузками, как только перестаю делать упражнения-сразу начинаются проблемы. 
Если нерв не поврежден-то мышцы легко восстанавливаются, восстанавливается кровообращение и это способствует регенерации всего участка. 
Я уверен, что все  зависит от состояния мышц, но также я уверен, что нагрузка на мышцы должна идти в комплексе, как в хоккее, скейтборде, даже в карате, но не в простой закачке низа спины гипперстенсией и тому подобных упражнениях.


----------



## юрок (14 Май 2010)

Так и естьgood


----------



## Alchimik (14 Май 2010)

Стою на мяче (медицинболл), типа баскетбольного, только весит 10 кг..
держу равновесие, при этом напрягаются как камень боковые мышцы у тазобедренного сустава, что дает потом облегчение. Когда ходить не мог, правая часть этих мышц практически отсутствовала, при ходьбе через десть метров приходилось присаживаться от боли, сводило судорогой то правую заднюю часть бедра, то боковую, возле тазобедренного сустава....
Если бы не пиявки-все кердык...никто из врачей не знал что делать, вернее при веде меня у них портилось настроение, нейрохирург предлагал резать, но молодец, что сказал не уверен, что операция поможет...хотя это было в одной из крупных клиник Германии...
На вопрос, почему у меня сильно выпирает правая подвздошная кость все разводили руками и только когда пиявки сняли боль, а я не слезал с этих мячей, балансировочных досок и когда я стоял на одной ноге на балансировочной мягкой подушке эта кость *просто поползла на место!*
Я не знаю, что это было, наверное это был парез каких-то мышц-стабилизаторов...
Короче из всех врачей благодарен второму физиотерапевту, который не сломал меня, в отличие от первого и подсказал про баланс и конечно специалисту по народной медицине, которая ставила мне пиявки...
Пиявки заменяют тонны бесполезной, а иногда и вредной медицины...

Мнение мое и не обязательно правильное (с)

Я просто хочу поделится с теми, которые знают, что такое боль и ищут свет в темном конце тоннеля

Добавлено через 17 минут
Вот еще...
А.Н.Кочергин
*Вот этому человеку я верю, *от него и про пиявки узнал.
Здесь много частей, но в них и про позвоночник и про мануальную терапию и про операции и упражния для спины есть...


Короче просто для информации Вам всем, кто лечит и кто мучается, может что хорошее для себя найдете, а мне светлее на душе станет
Не болеть в наших силах!


----------



## Alchimik (16 Май 2010)

Вот здесь упражнение для спины, примерно на 4:08 секунде ролика.


На первый взгляд оно кажется тяжелым или даже опасным, но оно реально помогает!!, после него я делаю всем известную растяжку в позе на коленях-отводить туловище назад до касания ягодицами пяток
Я когда-то делал становую тягу с большими весами, но это упражнение дается очень тяжело, стою максимум секунд 5.
Еще раз это говорит о бесполезности, или даже вредности односторонних упражнений, создающий дисбаланс между мышцами, *все надо развивать в балансе и гармонии!
*
Вообще тем, у кого есть проблемы со здоровьем я осмелюсь порекомендовать посмотреть все от начала до конца.
Здесь (еще раз повторюсь) о причинах заболеваний, методах лечения без лекарств и "специалистов", о силах в организме, которые мы убиваем или не используем и о том, что все в наших силах.

Вот еще


----------



## nuwa (16 Май 2010)

Дорогой Алхимик, скажите пожалуйста, у Вас какая цель на форуме? Рассказать о гениальности метода Кочергина? Мы поняли, что *Вам лично *он подошёл и Вы от него в восторге. Дальше?....

Пересказывать своими словами весь метод с дублированием всего youtube.com?.. Не надо. Все уже поняли, что есть А.Н. Кочергин, ролики которого есть на видеоресурсе.

Да! Кстати! Не совсем тактично использовать сайт тех самых *специалистов*, которых Вы почему-то считаете возможным поставить в кавычки, для пропаганды школы идейного вдохновителя русской школы каратэ.


----------



## Alchimik (16 Май 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> Дорогой Алхимик, скажите пожалуйста, у Вас какая цель на форуме? Рассказать о гениальности метода Кочергина? Мы поняли, что *Вам лично *он подошёл и Вы от него в восторге. Дальше?....
> 
> Пересказывать своими словами весь метод с дублированием всего youtube.com?.. Не надо. Все уже поняли, что есть А.Н. Кочергин, ролики которого есть на видеоресурсе.
> 
> Да! Кстати! Не совсем тактично использовать сайт тех самых *специалистов*, которых Вы почему-то считаете возможным поставить в кавычки, для пропаганды школы идейного вдохновителя русской школы каратэ.



Большое спасибо за Ваш отклик! 
Я ждал подобного ответа.
Мне к сожалению и в Питере, и в Германии  в основном попадались люди, мягко скажем некомпетентные в вопросе лечения этого заболевания.
Буду очень рад, если мои корявые посты дадут почву Специалистам хотя бы задуматься, ведь они заниаются своим делом, пытаются помочь людям, ищут новые подходы и направления в методологии или хотя бы грамотно, с точки зрения современных достижений медицины, обосновать, что Вы, мол, Алхимик неправы, т.к. описываемое выше упражнение неэффективно, более того опасно из-за высокой осевой нагрузки на поясничный отдел и т.д. 

Цель моего топика было желание поделится с людьми, *которым больно*, мне лично тоже было больно, очень больно...
Буду рад вопросам, если топик считаете бесполезным, то писАть я больше ничего не буду.
Если можно не стирайте его, вдруг все-таки кому-нибудь это поможет.
Все что я написАл-правда и ни в коем случае не реклама чего-то и кого-то.

Спасибо

С уважением

Игорь


----------



## Больной №01 (30 Июл 2010)

А я считаю, что правильно человек разместил всё это...

Считаю, что правильно, не от того, что я тоже занимался дзюдо(более 20-ти лет назад):p

Я вижу рациональное зерно во всём этом, т.к. на своих ощущениях понял, что многое показанное в роликах должно принести успех в укреплении НУЖНЫХ мышц. 

Между мышцами должен быть баланс иначе и
культуриста скрутить может не меньше, а ещё больше .... :p

Вот только на счёт пиявок хотел бы понять для себя сущность процесса... что происходит? Может кто-нибудь сможет объяснить?

А то одни советуют, другие надсмехаются над этим методом при
данном заболевании. Мне лично очень не приятны данные создания nea


----------



## Maxwell (2 Авг 2010)

Большинство тех, кто вылечиваются, больше на форум не заходят и не пишут о том, как помогло. И это плохо для нуждающихся.
ТС! Спасибо за Ваш топик!


----------



## Alchimik (16 Авг 2010)

ascerdfg написал(а):


> Большинство тех, кто вылечиваются, больше на форум не заходят и не пишут о том, как помогло. И это плохо для нуждающихся.
> ТС! Спасибо за Ваш топик!



Очень рад, что Вам это показалось интересным!
Я двигаюсь постоянно, опять в койку не хочу
Я делаю отжимания в этой позиции уже два месяца, по нескольку раз в день(как и писал ,примерно 4:30 с клипа) См. в youtube: "KOI- Парамедицина от Кочергина часть22"

Эффект поразительный!!! Даже осанка изменилась!

Вот еще упражнение (тоже на  статику)

Боковая стойка на кулаке (руке, локте), сложно описать...модераторы, не ругайтесь, придется опять ссылку дать (кстати обратите внимание на второй пост, там пациент о физиотерапевтическом эффекте пишет) См. в поисковике "БЕШЕНАЯ ЖИЗНЬ... - Стойка на кулаке" 

Примерно как здесь, но стою боком, нога на ногу (напрягаются все боковые мышцы туловища)
Пробуйте, включайте фантазию, ищите свои упраженния.
ИМХО- для каждого свои!

Добавлено через 8 минут


Больной №01 написал(а):


> А я считаю, что правильно человек разместил всё это...
> 
> Считаю, что правильно, не от того, что я тоже занимался дзюдо(более 20-ти лет назад):p
> 
> ...



Пиявка отправляет в кровь герудин котрый востанавливает капилярные нарушения, убыстряет регенерацию 
Информации много 
Вот например: ******* (moderator: удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт)
Лечит жестокое воспаление седалищного нерва моментально!!!


----------



## Alena (20 Ноя 2010)

Дорогой Игорь! Подскажи, сколько времени и по скольку раз в день занимался этими упражнениями. Честно говоря, некоторые приведенные ролики ассоциируются  с дурдомом. Это я не с целью обругать, а призываю людей с больной спиной к некоторой осторожности  и не  выполнять акробатические трюки


----------



## Alchimik (21 Ноя 2010)

Alena написал(а):


> Дорогой Игорь! Подскажи, сколько времени и по скольку раз в день занимался этими упражнениями. Честно говоря, некоторые приведенные ролики ассоциируются  с дурдомом. Это я не с целью обругать, а призываю людей с больной спиной к некоторой осторожности  и не  выполнять акробатические трюки


Я немного изменил упражнения (делаю это постоянно).
Получился комплекс, примерно полчаса, на все группы мышц, делаю его ДВА, минимум ОДИН раза в день, нисмотря ни на что, но основа осталась: 
-*Гиперикстенсия*, лежа на медицинском мяче, *руки вдоль туловища, ни в коем случае не за головой!*
-*приседания*, ноги шире плеч, туловище чуть вперед, *руки за спиной*
-подтягивания на борцовском поясе (перекинут через перекладину), классная штука
-сидя на согнутых ногах, ягодицы между ног, касаются пола (йоговское упражнение от синдрома грушевидной мыщцы). Перебрасывание мяча (5 и более кг. )из руки в руку над головой, делать очень осторожно, если понятно, что я имел в виду
-ну и то, что Вы видели в ролике: лежа на животе, руки вперед, аккуратно приподнять туловище, нога на ногу, делаю покачивания вперед-назад, спина-пресс напряжены
*-пиявки раз в 3-4 месяца*
Эти упражнения конечно требуют некоторой подготовки, но упражнения на "баланс" доступны всем. Надо двигаться, двигаться, иначе......вспоминаю год назад, больше пяти метров пройти не мог, спал полусидя в кресле, после полбутылки рома, потому что обезболивающие уже не брали, а врач в немецкой клинике посмотрел снимок, присвистнул и сказал: хотите -вырежем, не хотите- как хотите...
В общем человек сам должен решать, что ему делать


----------



## Maxwell (21 Ноя 2010)

Не мало ли? Пиявки один раз за 3 месяца?


----------



## abelar (22 Ноя 2010)

Alena написал(а):


> Честно говоря, некоторые приведенные ролики ассоциируются  с дурдомом.


Почему некоторые? 
И, зачем, говоря честно, чувствовать себя не удобно?!!!:blush200:goodaiwan


----------



## Alchimik (22 Ноя 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> Почему некоторые?
> И, зачем, говоря честно, чувствовать себя не удобно?!!!:blush200:goodaiwan


Вот тожaiwan

Добавлено через 3 минуты


ascerdfg написал(а):


> Не мало ли? Пиявки один раз за 3 месяца?


Один раз=5 сеансовх7 пивок на поясницу, плюс пару раз на голову, для ума.
Нормально


----------



## Alena (22 Ноя 2010)

Alchimik написал(а):


> *Гиперикстенсия*, лежа на медицинском мяче, *руки вдоль туловища, ни в коем случае не за головой!*


Лежать нужно на спине? Тогда   почему руки не за головой? Шея просто устанет


----------



## Alchimik (22 Ноя 2010)

Alena написал(а):


> Лежать нужно на спине? Тогда   почему руки не за головой? Шея просто устанет


Гиперикстенсия делается лежа на животе, посмотрите в поисковике, картинок очень много


----------



## Alchimik (8 Апр 2011)

Господь сказал исцеленному: "Иди и расскажи", вот и я хочу в очередной раз поднять тему, потому что лежать в кровати и подниматься с нее по 15 минут страшно....может кому поможет...
В прошлую субботу на ровном месте, сидя в машине сильно прострелило, сразу слег, пытался выйти на работу, из машины выбирался так же по 10 минут, потом поехал домой, слег...
Сегодня поставили 12 пиявок, наступило облегчение..
Но одни пиявки не помогут, нужно все делать в комплексе, упражнения каждый день, кому то конечно и операция нужна, нужно все делать под присмотром специалиста или имея большой стаж жизни с этой болячкой (у меня 15 лет, с 21 года, после становой тяги)
ЗДОРОВЬЯ И СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ, ТОЛЬКО ВЕРЬТЕ!


----------



## Буся (8 Апр 2011)

Возможно, это и хорошие упражнения... НО!
!. Для хорошо физически подготовленных людей (коими посетители форума в большинстве  своем не являются)
2. НЕ для тех, кто в обострении или после операции (коих здесь подавляющее большинство). Одно неловкое движение и привет...


----------



## Alchimik (8 Апр 2011)

Истинно говорите!
Открыл страницу, чтобы дописать, что быстрое облегчение от пиявок наступило наверное, из-за того, что делаю уже в течение года *каждое утро, без пропуска, даже если вставть в 4 утра получасовую зарядку*, которая уже переросла из вышеупомянутых упражнений в более сложное, делать которое большинству совершенно необязательно, мышцы не успели аттрофироваться за неделю так, как было год назад, когда пролежал три месяца.
Когда я опять слег, меня буквально охватил ужас, что я не встану, кто знает, поймет..
Если я правильно понял свою болезнь за 15 лет-главное, *чтобы мышцы были в тонусе, вообще все, *острый период надо проболеть, выбраться, затем опять зарядка, для каждого своя...но если честно, операцию не отрицаю, пока борюсь, там посмотрим...
Двигайтесь, двигайтесь, двигайтесь, но вес должно быть под контролем специалистов, ищите их!!
На этом форуме они точно есть, говорю искренне, т.к заглядываю сюда постоянно, т.к. мне с моей грыже до конца жить.


----------



## mgn (10 Апр 2011)

Тонизировать все мышцы от лодыжек до запястий мне удается с помощью прикладки дров!
В пятницу занимался этим делом четыре часа!
Потом растяжка!
Силы возвращаются!
Будьте здоровы!


----------



## Нася (11 Апр 2011)

К пиявкам я присоединюсь. Эти смешные рыбки в самом деле волшебные! Вчра поставил - сегодня легче, как на ступеньку выше поднимаешься!
Упражнения - тоже здорово. Каждому свои, бусь.
Алхимик, я Вам писала еще до операции, спрашивала про пиявок. Теперь уже доктор абелар научил меня их самостоятельно ставить. Вот я и радуюсь!!!
А Вы были у абелара, алхимик?


----------



## Kotenok (11 Апр 2011)

Ой, Нась вот прочитала темку и думаю, может и мне записаться на пиявки?


----------



## Девушка (12 Апр 2011)

Алхимик, я Вам писала еще до операции, спрашивала про пиявок. Теперь уже доктор абелар научил меня их самостоятельно ставить. Вот я и радуюсь!!!
[/QUOTE]Нася ,поподробнее, Я ходила на курс,мне тоже эффект понравился, но как ставить самой?


----------



## Буся (12 Апр 2011)

Девушка написал(а):


> но как ставить самой?


А главное, где брать?


----------



## Нася (12 Апр 2011)

Они продаются в социальных аптеках. У нас 60 руб штука.
Есть целые сайты по герудотерапии.
http://www.green-meds.ru/2008/05/17/soderzhanie-piyavok-v-domashnix-usloviyax/
Вот тут куча инфы. Наверное лучше чтобы первый раз поставил врач, все расспросить - и в путь.
На сайте кот. я дала даже точки все стоят.
Пиявку сажаем в рюмочку или в крышку от дезодоранта (только без запахов!) например и прикладываем к месту.
Вообщем разговор долгий и должен быть предметным.


----------



## Буся (12 Апр 2011)

Интересненько.. У нас на периферии я такого не слыхала..


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> К пиявкам я присоединюсь. Эти смешные рыбки в самом деле волшебные! Вчра поставил - сегодня легче, как на ступеньку выше поднимаешься!
> Упражнения - тоже здорово. Каждому свои, бусь.
> Алхимик, я Вам писала еще до операции, спрашивала про пиявок. Теперь уже доктор абелар научил меня их самостоятельно ставить. Вот я и радуюсь!!!
> А Вы были у абелара, алхимик?


У Абелара не был, может как-нибудь потом загляну.
Очень рад, что помогает!


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Они продаются в социальных аптеках. У нас 60 руб штука.
> .


Ничего себе, в Германии 5 Евро за штучку


----------



## Буся (12 Апр 2011)

в Европе все дешевле


----------



## кристинка (13 Апр 2011)

кстати по поводу упражнений на баланс, я когда занималась в другом зале, иногда делала упражнение на фитболе----круглом большом мяче....надо на него опереться коленями и ладошками....пола ни косаясь ---держишь равновесие, сначала трудно потом проще....со временем отпускаешь одну руку...другую....выпрямляешься
мой тренер говорил что это упр хорошо развивает глубинные мышцы стабилизаторы
можно его делать сейчас?
и что вы скажите по поводу данного упражнения


----------



## Нася (13 Апр 2011)

> кстати по поводу упражнений на баланс, я когда занималась в другом зале, иногда делала упражнение на фитболе----круглом большом мяче....надо на него опереться коленями и ладошками....пола ни косаясь ---держишь равновесие, сначала трудно потом проще....со временем отпускаешь одну руку...другую....выпрямляешься
> мой тренер говорил что это упр хорошо развивает глубинные мышцы стабилизаторы
> можно его делать сейчас?
> и что вы скажите по поводу данного упражнения


Какое упраждение интересное. Спасибо за описание, Кристинка!


----------



## Нася (13 Апр 2011)

Бусь, 5 ЕВРО!))


----------



## Буся (13 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Бусь, 5 ЕВРО!))


а, да. Не заметила...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2011)

Гирудотерапия при заболеваниях позвоночника абсолютно бесполезна!


----------



## Буся (13 Апр 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Гирудотерапия при заболеваниях позвоночника абсолютно бесполезна!


А как же кровообращение? Разве не помогают они? При застойных явлениях?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> А как же кровообращение? Разве не помогают они? При застойных явлениях?


кровопусканием тоже понижали давление, но какой смысл?


----------



## Буся (13 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> кровопусканием тоже понижали давление, но какой смысл?


Не знаю, у Вас и спрашиваю


----------



## Буся (13 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> кровопусканием тоже понижали давление, но какой смысл?


Не знаю, у Вас и спрашиваю


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2011)

Шрамы на коже,  в виде мерседесовского значка, устраивают? Зачем применять то, что менее эффективно в сравнении с современными лекарственными средствами? Снижение свертываемости крови, снижение АД вследствие  потери ОЦК (если пиявок много) это тот максимум что реально дадут такие процедуры. Все это можно сделать и без этой архаики, причем быстро и эффективно.


----------



## Буся (13 Апр 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Шрамы на коже, в виде мерседесовского значка, устраивают?


 Что, правда?! А я и не знала.. по поводу медикаментов - вроде как пиявки - экологическое средство, организм не травится


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> вроде как пиявки - экологическое средство, организм не травится



да, это единственный плюс и не более.


----------



## Нася (13 Апр 2011)

Ну не знаю, я четко совершенно свои ощущения контролирую. только этим и занимаюсь. На днях второй курс начинаю.Шрамы уже заросли за 3 недели, только точки остались, но и их не будет по словам моей подружки - она тоже занималась много.
А вот чесалось сильно, это точно.


----------



## Буся (13 Апр 2011)

Насечка, что ощущаешь после пиявочек?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> но и их не будет по словам моей подружки



я видел лично у своей пациентки  это дизайнерское шрамирование. Прошло уже два года после этой авантюры, шрамы есть.


----------



## Нася (14 Апр 2011)

Может быть зависит от кожи.
Но если честно, мне уже все равно, пускай будут шрамы, лишь бы было полегче. И если это шанс - я его возьму!)
Сегодня начинаю новый курс. В прошлый раз было значительное облегчение. Но конечно вместе с сеансами у д. Абеля. Все вместе работает.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Все вместе работает.



работает Абель, а пиявки только кровь сосут.


----------



## Нася (14 Апр 2011)




----------



## mgn (15 Апр 2011)

Сегодня во время укладки дров прилег отдохнуть на поленницу. Около 10 мин.
Здорово!
Между поленьями промежутки, мышцы  спины растягиваются и расслабляются.
Ортопедические матрасы "ёлочкой" не с поленницы скопировали?


----------



## Alchimik (15 Апр 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Гирудотерапия при заболеваниях позвоночника абсолютно бесполезна!


Вы, Доктор, мягко скажем...очень заблуждаетесь. В Европе уже целые клиники этим занимаются, доказывать ничего не надо, они помогают при заболеваниях позвоночника.
Однако из существующих 400 видов пиявок всего лишь 2 являются лечебными, остальные либо просто бесполезные, как комары, либо вредные или даже опасные, в зависимости от страны происхождения.
Могу предположить, что многим попадались бесполезные и выводы делались соответственные.
Пиявки, как и Врачи должны быть медицинскими, соответственно полезными.
Доктору Абелю поклон во всю больную спину, за то, что думает о нас, о пациентах.
Как-нибудь зайду


----------



## Буся (15 Апр 2011)

mgn, мне нравится Ваш народный метод исцеления!


----------



## Alchimik (15 Апр 2011)

Но конечно на одних пиявках далеко не уедешь. Зарядка, ходьба, питание, движение, все в комплексе...конечно под наблюдением Врачей, ищите их, Они есть!


----------



## Буся (16 Апр 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> , питание,


Можно об этом подробнее?


----------



## Alchimik (16 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Можно об этом подробнее?


Я не специалист, боюсь Вам что-либо рекомендовать.
Мне мой врач сделает программу питания конкретно под меня, я ей доверяю. У кждого из нас свой вес, рост, возраст, проблемы и т.д. Ясно мне только одно-все должно быть сбалансировано и это должен делать специалист.


----------



## Буся (16 Апр 2011)

Ну хотя бы приблизительно. На чем это основано? Можно в личку мне написать Вашу программу. Просто интересно, какое питание д.б.


----------



## kuhtik (16 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Ну хотя бы приблизительно. На чем это основано? Можно в личку мне написать Вашу программу. Просто интересно, какое питание д.б.



Бусь, мне перешли


----------



## Буся (16 Апр 2011)

Нету ничего пока  Видно, не хотят делиться


----------



## Alchimik (17 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> Нету ничего пока  Видно, не хотят делиться


Меня просто в онлайне не было
Я еще пока не был на консультации по питанию, как схожу-обязательно отпишусь.
У Доктора Ступина рекомендации по питанию на форуме были.
От себя пока только добавлю исключить алкоголь, ограничить кофе, побольше воды пить и я еще употребляю скорлупу перепелиных яиц, в сети инфы очень много.
ДЕЛАТЬ ЗАРЯДКУ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ, какую-пробуйте, прислушивайтесь к организму, но обязательно на все группы мышц и РЕГУЛЯРНО, результат будет, набеоитесь терпения.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Апр 2011)

Ежели у кого имеются излишки крови, тогда, конечно, пусть пиявок кормит. Дело же хозяйское.
Но еще раз повторю ( а кто не верит, пусть прочитает еще и сообщения доктора Игоря Зинчука)  : при вертеброгенных заболеваниях пиявки абсолютно бесполезны, так как выделяемые ими ферменты ни противовоспалительным, ни обезболивающим действием не обладают.


----------



## Alchimik (17 Апр 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Ежели у кого имеются излишки крови, тогда, конечно, пусть пиявок кормит. Дело же хозяйское.
> Но еще раз повторю ( а кто не верит, пусть прочитает еще и сообщения доктора Игоря Зинчука) : при вертеброгенных заболеваниях пиявки абсолютно бесполезны, так как выделяемые ими ферменты ни противовоспалительным, ни обезболивающим действием не обладают.


Железная логика: "кто не верит, пусть прочитает". У меня когда болит-я все пробую, чтобы встать с постели и хотя бы до туалета дойти.
Доктор, это просто: если ставить *настоящие* медицинские пиявки, а не простые из пруда, что делают к сожалению некоторые, то они как раз и обладают именно противоспалительным и обезболивающим действием. Вам пациенты пишут, что помогает, весь инет этим сейчас забит, что помогает, а Вы говорите, что не помогает.
Я пишу это для того, чтобы люди этим пользовались: больные, чтобы вылечиться, врачи, чтобы эффективно лечить в комплексе с физиотерапией.
Не буду больше спорить, а то за рекламу сочтут, хотя я занимаюсь совсем другим, хочу только товарищам по болезни помочь.


----------



## Нася (17 Апр 2011)

Пишу только о своем опыте.
Пиявки работают!!!
И спасибо д. Абелю за то, что научил меня ими пользоваться. Вот сейчас он в Германии, а у меня второй пивяковый курс..


----------



## Alchimik (17 Апр 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Пишу только о своем опыте.
> Пиявки работают!!!
> И спасибо д. Абелю за то, что научил меня ими пользоваться. Вот сейчас он в Германии, а у меня второй пивяковый курс..


Я пиявки тоже кстати в Германии ставлю, их  в Австрии заказывают, там специальная ферма, все очень серьезно у них построено.
А шрамы конечно наверное важны для девушек, но мне важнее передвигаться в пространстве, чем думать как у меня низ спины выглядит, перенесший за год думаю около 200 укусов


----------



## солнышко (18 Апр 2011)

А у меня пиявки стабильно обострение вызывают... Хотя гирудотерапевт говорит, что не может такого быть.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Апр 2011)

солнышко написал(а):


> А у меня пиявки стабильно обострение вызывают... Хотя гирудотерапевт говорит, что не может такого быть.


Может))).
Понимаете тут вот в чем тонкость. Сами по себе эти кровососущие ничего для позвоночника дать не могут, ни положительного, ни отрицательного. Ну наплюют они вам в кровоток антикоагулянта, ну уменьшится вязкость крови, ну упадет давление (если врач поставит штук 50 этих тварей))) вследствие кровопотери и все, это тот максимум, что они дают. Но!!!
Есть момент, на который не обращают особенного внимания, а больше восхищаются экзотикой процедуры. Этот момент и определяет полученный эффект от пиявки, как позитивный, так и отрицательный. Неважно, какие пиявки ставит врач, важно КУДА он их ставит. Это ключевое. Волшебная это вещь рефлексотерапия))). Тот,  кто точно знает куда ставить пиявки, притом или ином процессе получает нужный результат. Наша кожа, это огромное градиентное поле. Знающий, что и как на этом поле расположено, может влияя на определенные участки этого поля получать нужный результат. А чем стимулировать, или тормозить это не важно, эти  детали уже  по вкусу. Кому полынные сигары в кайф, кому лазер, кому магнит, кто клипсы лепит, кто корпоральной иглой ужас наводит, ну а кто особо извращается с кровососущими. Поэтому ухудшение у вас не от пиявок было,  а от врача, который натравил их не нате места
))).


----------



## Буся (18 Апр 2011)

То есть - пиявок можно с неменьшим успехом заменить иглорефлексотерапией?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Апр 2011)

буся написал(а):


> То есть - пиявок можно с неменьшим успехом заменить иглорефлексотерапией?


конечно))). Все зависит от врача. Если он в "теме", то ему без разницы чем рабртать. Обычно предпочтение отдают тому с чем меньше возни.


----------



## Буся (18 Апр 2011)

Ой, ну это ж здорово! Завтра как раз иду к такому врачу, который иглы ставит


----------



## tonusen (24 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте. Несколько раз упоминался доктор Абель.  Раскажите, что за доктор и где принимает. Спасибо.


----------



## ystos (21 Май 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Может))).
> Понимаете тут вот в чем тонкость. Сами по себе эти кровососущие ничего для позвоночника дать не могут, ни положительного, ни отрицательного. Ну наплюют они вам в кровоток антикоагулянта, ну уменьшится вязкость крови, ну упадет давление (если врач поставит штук 50 этих тварей))) вследствие кровопотери и все, это тот максимум, что они дают. Но!!!
> Есть момент, на который не обращают особенного внимания, а больше восхищаются экзотикой процедуры. Этот момент и определяет полученный эффект от пиявки, как позитивный, так и отрицательный. Неважно, какие пиявки ставит врач, важно КУДА он их ставит. Это ключевое. Волшебная это вещь рефлексотерапия))). Тот, кто точно знает куда ставить пиявки, притом или ином процессе получает нужный результат. Наша кожа, это огромное градиентное поле. Знающий, что и как на этом поле расположено, может влияя на определенные участки этого поля получать нужный результат. А чем стимулировать, или тормозить это не важно, эти детали уже по вкусу. Кому полынные сигары в кайф, кому лазер, кому магнит, кто клипсы лепит, кто корпоральной иглой ужас наводит, ну а кто особо извращается с кровососущими. Поэтому ухудшение у вас не от пиявок было, а от врача, который натравил их не нате места
> ))).


Ну это точно- смотря какой человек лечит ,и пыль дорожная подействует если надо(вот Иисус Христос плюнул на землю сделал кашицу помазал глаза и слепой прозрел.или другая прича-женщина болела долгие годы растратила все свои деньги на врачей,(и пришла еще в худшее состояние) и от одного прикосновения исцелилась.тут дело не как лечат, а кто.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Май 2011)

Так это же Иисус, а даже не святой Пантелеймон-целитель! У простых смертных врачей, увы, таких способностей нет. К сожалению...


----------



## Нася (23 Май 2011)

солнышко написал(а):


> А у меня пиявки стабильно обострение вызывают... Хотя гирудотерапевт говорит, что не может такого быть.


Д. Абель гворит, что обострение может быть. И еще, оказывается, не всегда можно пиявками лечиться, все-таки должен рекомендовать врач. Такой, как доктор Абель, например.
На мой взгляд (по опыту) рефлексотерапия и пиявки оказывают разное действие. Все-таки пиявки - это Герудин  (я так понимаю, гормоны), они влияют изнутри на все органы.  И там просто в общем и целом становится лучше. Мне показалось, что они оказывают общий обезболивающий эффект, как хорошая доза анальгетика.
Рефлексотерапия более локального действия. Меня очень впечатлило, когда в локоль поставили инглу и моментально в спине произошло расслабление - как волна по песку пробежала.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2011)

Пиявки, Нася, при лечении пациентов с вертеброневрологической патологией не более чем модный, но абсолютно бесполезный антураж. Во времена Дуремара просто не было других средств для лечения. Вот и лечили пиявками. Авось поможет. Те же люди , которым пиявки вроде бы помогли, испытали эффект плацебо.


----------



## Нася (23 Май 2011)

Да работают они!!!! При всем моем уважении, работают!!!!
Даже, если это  для кого-то и плацебо, то пусть работают как плацебо.
Спор похож на спор вокруг гомеопатии.)


----------



## Alchimik (23 Май 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Пиявки, Нася, при лечении пациентов с вертеброневрологической патологией не более чем модный, но абсолютно бесполезный антураж. Во времена Дуремара просто не было других средств для лечения. Вот и лечили пиявками. Авось поможет. Те же люди , которым пиявки вроде бы помогли, испытали эффект плацебо.


Доктор, у Вас очень убедительные аргументы. Пациенты пишут-помогает, Вы пишите-это плацебо. Известные спортсмены используют пиявки после травм, нокаутов - нет, им не помогает, им тоже кажется. Поверьте, у них хорошие Врачи, они целые сборные лечат, они не стали бы этим заниматься, возможности позволяют.
Я пациент, за своих воюю, кто ж о нас еще позаботится, так что извините


----------



## Буся (24 Май 2011)

А по мне - если помогает, так какая разница что? Перефразируя - хоть горшком назови, лишь бы легче стало. А плацебо это или нет по большому счету мне, как пациенту. все равно.


----------



## nuwa (24 Май 2011)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну это точно- смотря какой человек лечит ,и пыль дорожная подействует если надо(вот Иисус Христос плюнул на землю сделал кашицу помазал глаза и слепой прозрел.или другая прича-женщина болела долгие годы растратила все свои деньги на врачей,(и пришла еще в худшее состояние) и от одного прикосновения исцелилась.тут дело не как лечат, а кто.


Вы опять всё напутали или не внимательно прочли. В приведёной Вами примере из Нового Завета речь шла прежде всего о вере, о явение чуда людям, чтобы уверовали (нам же сердца и слова мало, нам грязь в глаза и чудо подавай).
Доктор же Зинчук, когда говорил о том, кто лечит, прежде всего имел ввиду ЗНАНИЯХ рефлексотерапии герудотерапевтом.


> Не важно, какие пиявки ставит врач, важно КУДА он их ставит. Это ключевое. Волшебная это вещь рефлексотерапия))). Тот, кто точно знает куда ставить пиявки, при том или ином процессе, получает нужный результат. Наша кожа - это огромное градиентное поле. Знающий, что и как на этом поле расположено, может влияя на определенные участки этого поля, получать нужный результат



Что же касается личности врача безусловно это немаловажный фактор, но даже святые врачи, наш соременники, при жизни опирались на фундаментальные знания, не переставая совершенствовать своё мастерсво и знания всю жизнь. Ярчайший пример тому архиепскоп Лука, великий хирург Валентин Феликсович Войно-Ясенецкий.


----------



## ystos (29 Май 2011)

nuwa написал(а):


> Вы опять всё напутали или не внимательно прочли. В приведёной Вами примере из Нового Завета речь шла прежде всего о вере, о явение чуда людям, чтобы уверовали (нам же сердца и слова мало, нам грязь в глаза и чудо подавай).
> Доктор же Зинчук, когда говорил о том, кто лечит, прежде всего имел ввиду ЗНАНИЯХ рефлексотерапии герудотерапевтом.
> 
> Что же касается личности врача безусловно это немаловажный фактор, но даже святые врачи, наш соременники, при жизни опирались на фундаментальные знания, не переставая совершенствовать своё мастерсво и знания всю жизнь. Ярчайший пример тому архиепскоп Лука, великий хирург Валентин Феликсович Войно-Ясенецкий.


Та чо вы все о прошлом ,а современные где к кому больным то обращатся -об этом все и спрашивают и ищут.Где-же накопленный многовековой опыт в медицине что столько людей болеют.


----------



## Mimino (5 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуй, Игорь! У меня проблема такого рода! Есть протрузии шейного отдела! На счет пиявок, я буду думать! А у Тебя, я хотел спросить по поводу упражнений на баланс для шейного отдела,- что можешь посоветовать?


----------



## Alchimik (19 Ноя 2011)

Про баланс не знаю на шейный отдел. Мне помогает борцорвский мост, только лбом в коврик, с поддержкой руками.


----------



## Alchimik (19 Ноя 2011)

Насчет пиявок могу еще добавить. Уговорил на курс жену. У нее ноготь на большом пальце ноги из-за того, что много лет назад отдавили, не рос, а если немного отрастал, то потом с болью отваливался. Так вот. Спустя два месяца ноготь стал расти. Вот так вот....


----------



## Нася (19 Ноя 2011)

а куда ставили в случае жены?


----------



## Alchimik (19 Ноя 2011)

Еще раз про себя: я не занимаюсь медициной, не рекламирую пиявки Я такой же как вы пациент, с грыжей в пояничном отделе, полученной 15 лет назад при выполнении становой тяги. Делаю каждое утро упражнения (уже не на баланс, а другие). Надо двигаться, бороться, искать и верить и все получится.


----------



## Alchimik (19 Ноя 2011)

Жене ставили на пояницу, за уши, на печень. А вырос ноготь


----------



## Alchimik (19 Ноя 2011)

Но главное в борьбе против грыжи-гимнастика! Ну и конечно для каждого своя.


----------



## Нася (21 Ноя 2011)

ну ничего себе! мастера работают!!


----------



## gudkov (21 Ноя 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Жене ставили на пояницу, за уши, на печень. А вырос ноготь



Хрошо что еще чего нибудь, где нибудь не выросло....))))))))


----------



## Alchimik (21 Ноя 2011)

Потом как-нибудь МРТ надо будет сделать, интересно, как там грыжа поживает. Может она рассосаться как-нибудь, что доктора скажут?


----------



## Alchimik (21 Ноя 2011)

Судя по лицу немецкого хирурга, который снимки смотрел-она не маленькая, он только присвистнул и сказал-хотите оперироваться-будьте любезны, только палец на ноге двигаться не будет уже. Палец двигается, осанка после 2 лет каждодневных упражнений поменялась, но в спине явно что-то еще осталось


----------



## Alchimik (21 Ноя 2011)

Я когда у него был, проходил не более 15 метров, потом приседал на корточки от боли


----------



## Нася (22 Ноя 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Я когда у него был, проходил не более 15 метров, потом приседал на корточки от боли


Ой как знакомо.


----------



## vzdribadyk (4 Дек 2011)

Владимир, это не дорогие процедуры, которые помогли, многим людям, избавиться от болевого синдрома, уважаемый доктор Абелар, тоже использует такие процедуры...


----------



## gudkov (4 Дек 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Владимир, это не дорогие процедуры, которые помогли, многим людям, избавиться от болевого синдрома, уважаемый доктор Абелар, тоже использует такие процедуры...


 
Доктор Абелар садит на людей пиявок???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Дек 2011)

Пиявки абсолютно бесполезны при вертеброневрологических заболеваниях. И уважаемый доктор Абель ну никак не похож  на  Дуремара!


----------



## vzdribadyk (4 Дек 2011)

Тогда чем, вы можете объяснить? Снятия моего болево синдрома между лопаткок, сразу после пиявок?


----------



## gudkov (4 Дек 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Тогда чем, вы можете объяснить? Снятия моего болево синдрома между лопаткок, сразу после пиявок?



Эффект плацебо, голова подлечилась))))


----------



## vzdribadyk (4 Дек 2011)

Ну кончено, до этого была боль при вдохе, после процедуры, вдох делал, боли абсолютно не было...


----------



## gudkov (4 Дек 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Ну кончено, до этого была боль при вдохе, после процедуры, вдох делал, боли абсолютно не было...



А у меня вчера живот болел, а сегодня не болит))) Пиявок на пузо не ставил....))))


----------



## vzdribadyk (4 Дек 2011)

Ну я очень рад, за тебя)


----------



## vzdribadyk (5 Дек 2011)

Гудков, ты может быть и правильно относишься ко всем новшествам с неким скептизом, но почему ты можешь утверждать на 100%, что эти методы не действованы, без каких либо доказательств и утверждений?


----------



## zMarinaz (5 Дек 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Попробуйте, внутритканевую электростимуляцию или пиявок, это гораздо дешевли, и очень многим помогло, избавиться от боли...


И я тоже пиявки поставлю на поясницу))) Пока ставили одну на печень для проверки,  еще жива. Единственный минус, что потом еще долго кровь течет из ранки(.


----------



## gudkov (5 Дек 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Гудков, ты может быть и правильно относишься ко всем новшествам с неким скептизом, но почему ты можешь утверждать на 100%, что эти методы не действованы, без каких либо доказательств и утверждений?


 Я так отношусь к "методам", у эффективности которых как раз таки нет никаких доказательств))) У тебя есть хотя бы одно научно-обоснованное доказательство эффективности поставления на себя пиявок при патологиях позвоночника?))) Если да, то выкладывай, а если нет, то с таким же успехом можно на спину лягушку посадить или намазать куриным пометом))) И это..., какие такие новые методы? Пиявок ставили еще чуть ли не средневековые лекари от "всех хворей"))) И кровь пускали тоже от всего что только можно)))


----------



## Alchimik (6 Дек 2011)

Мне помогло и другим помогает. 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4489/
Спорить ни с кем не буду, скажу только, что их давно применяют известные спортсмены при лечении различных травм, в том числе и подобных. Однозначно помимо пиявок нужно ЛФК.


----------



## gudkov (6 Дек 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Мне помогло и другим помогает.
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4489/
> Спорить ни с кем не буду, скажу только, что их давно применяют известные спортсмены при лечении различных травм, в том числе и подобных. Однозначно помимо пиявок нужно ЛФК.



Я уже писал, что более быстро снять синяк или гематому (кои являются следствием травм обычно) пиявки могут помочь, но не более того. Ни о каком "лечении" вертеброгенных болей пиявками не может быть и речи.


----------



## Alchimik (7 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я уже писал, что более быстро снять синяк или гематому (кои являются следствием травм обычно) пиявки могут помочь, но не более того. Ни о каком "лечении" вертеброгенных болей пиявками не может быть и речи.


Не знаю, что такое вертеброгенные боли, но мне только пиявки сняли трехмесячное обострение, после сеанса мануалньой терапии при грыже в поясничном отделе и убрали воспаление седалищного нерва, причем такое, пр котором я мог спать только после полбутылки 54 градусного рома, т.к. новейшие немецкие обезбаливающие не помогали.
Пишу как есть, я не врач, обычный пациент...


----------



## Alexandr_68 (7 Дек 2011)

Абсолютно согласен с доктором Владимир В., -после 5 сеансов-никаких улучшений, хотя врач-гирудотерапевт уверял,что успешно лечит шейный остеохондроз и вертеброгенную патологию,-единственно ненадолго сняло скачки давления.Но надо иметь ввиду,что процедура не такая и безобидная,кровь может сочится в течении 2-х суток, надолго остаются шрамы в виде звёздочек.


----------



## zMarinaz (7 Дек 2011)

Пиявки - не есть средство излечения от заболеваний позвоночника! Как одна из составляющих частей в лечении - да! И подходит далеко не всем)


Alexandr_68 написал(а):


> Но надо иметь ввиду,что процедура не такая и безобидная,кровь может сочится в течении 2-х суток, надолго остаются шрамы в виде звёздочек.


 Вот уж не знаю что у Вас там со свертываемостью крови...мне жаль (хотя возможно Вы просто слишком активно занимались гимнастикой). На самом деле кровоточит от 6 часов до суток, не более, ну а шрамики, опять же все зависит от организма. Первую пиявку мне делали 3 декабря сегодня от нее уже малюсенький след.
В целом к ЛФК и мануальной терапии я добавила еще и пиявочек.


----------



## gudkov (7 Дек 2011)

Ну так..., некоторые и худеют или добиваюся ремисси НЯК заражая себя паразитами (глистами), пиявки тоже паразиты и по сути делают вам кровопускание, о популярности которого еще 100 лет назад я писал. Никаких чудес тут нет, есть своя весьма узкая сфера приминения (о ней я тоже выше писал), про "снятие болей" и тем более "лечение остеохондроза" это чушь и шарлатанство.


----------



## rtptati (20 Янв 2012)

Странно здешние врачи говорят о пиявках! Они впрыскивают до 300 различных ферменов, гормонов.Действительно, надо знать куда поставить для максимальной эффективности, но говорить о бесполезности - это необъективно!
Действительно, из опыта болезн,из изученноо и используемого, лечение  - это план, состоящий из множества компонентов и во время обострения и вне его! Особенно надо говорить о терпении и преодолении боли во время тренировок. Надо ожидать обострений в начале тренировок, но не прекращать тренировки, а подбирать для себя возможные на период боли упражнения!  Тренировки(зарядки), ходьба, питание! Гирудотерапия - как вспомогательный метод. Кто может отрицать, что пиявки снимают отек тканей, улучшают кровобращение, а это как раз один их механизмов,  необходимых для снятия боли.  И во время обострения и вне его - улучшение кровообращения показаны!


----------



## Alchimik (20 Янв 2012)

Золотые слова! Тренировки-единственный выход! Причем каждый день, но для каждого свои. Результат после сильного обострения (например как у меня было 3 месяца) где-то через полгода придет, а нормальная жизнь через годик, полтора...Чудеса тут внутри себя надо искать


----------



## gudkov (21 Янв 2012)

rtptati написал(а):


> Они впрыскивают до 300 различных ферменов, гормонов.



А почему не 100500 "ферментов и гормонов"?)))) Список впрыскиваемого огласите пожалуйста


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Янв 2012)

rtptati написал(а):


> Они впрыскивают до 300 различных ферменов, гормонов.


назовите их, или дайте ссылку посмотреть какие именно ферменты и гормоны.



rtptati написал(а):


> Кто может отрицать, что пиявки снимают отек тканей, улучшают кровобращение, а это как раз один их механизмов, необходимых для снятия боли. И во время обострения и вне его - улучшение кровообращения показаны!


какой именно  боли? вы утверждаете что пиявка способна снять отек корешка в спинномозговом канале?
Дайте ссылку на результаты проведенных исследований такого факта.


----------



## gudkov (23 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вы утверждаете что пиявка способна снять отек корешка в спинномозговом канале?



Навевает ассоциации, с лечением НЯК, заражением власоглавами))


----------



## Дарина31 (24 Янв 2012)

Всем приветик! Алхимик, скажите, а медицинский мяч для меня (вес 53 кг) какой нужен? И вы его используете только для выполнения одного упражнения или...?


----------



## Alchimik (25 Янв 2012)

Мяч выбирается по росту и по весу. В интернете есть таблицы. Ссылок не даю, чтобы не сочли за рекламу. Но одно скажу, берите с ABSВ, они в нашем деле гораздо эффективнее. Ведите в поиск например "подбор медицинского мяча по росту".  Мяч использую, когда очень остро прихватывает. А так сейчас делаю *каждый день* 40-минутную силовую гимнастику, *без каких либо* подручных средств (можно сказать под себя разработал. Ни дня не пропускаю, иначе начинает ныть пояница, а так и до прострела недалеко...Все дело в мышцах


----------



## Alchimik (25 Янв 2012)

сорри, с берите с ABS


----------



## Alchimik (25 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> назовите их, или дайте ссылку посмотреть какие именно ферменты и гормоны.
> 
> 
> какой именно боли? вы утверждаете что пиявка способна снять отек корешка в спинномозговом канале?
> Дайте ссылку на результаты проведенных исследований такого факта.


Я сам на себе это исследование провел Можете, не верить, Доктор. Причем неоднократно при сильнейших болях. Пусть пациенты верят, если захотят. Но ИМХО без движений и упражнений это только полдела.
Господь сказал, если исцелишься, расскажи. Вот я и говорю, мне помогло и не раз. А вы все сами решайте.


----------



## Дарина31 (25 Янв 2012)

Да, тяжеловато без ссылочкинайти мячик, в основном  большие  фитболы выбивает.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Янв 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Можете, не верить, Доктор.


 
Я верю, вы не поняли меня. При постановки кровососущих в соответствующие рефлекторнве зоны на коже мы получаем РЕФЛЕКТОРННЫЙ эффект купирования боли. И не более. Положите на эти же зоны банальный апликатор Кузницова или Ляпко, или покатайте по ним роликом с иголками и вы получите аналогичный результат, а если будите сильно верить то будет и похлеще пиявок. Я просто выступаю ПРОТИВ мифологизации и возведения в ранг исключительности данной процедуры, против сказок про снятие отека с корешка,  300 ферментов и остальной шелухи, и заодно за полную информированность больного о том, что шрамы от пиявок, в виде мерседесовского значка, остаются на годы, если не навсегда...


----------



## zMarinaz (25 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> за полную информированность больного о том, что шрамы от пиявок, в виде мерседесовского значка, остаются на годы, если не навсегда...


Ого! Мне пиявок ставили в середине декабря, так остались лишь маленькие не сильно заметные точечки, к лету, предполагаю, что вовсе исчезнут.
Может мне не пиявок ставили.


----------



## Alchimik (25 Янв 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я верю, вы не поняли меня. При постановки кровососущих в соответствующие рефлекторнве зоны на коже мы получаем РЕФЛЕКТОРННЫЙ эффект купирования боли. И не более. Положите на эти же зоны банальный апликатор Кузницова или Ляпко, или покатайте по ним роликом с иголками и вы получите аналогичный результат, а если будите сильно верить то будет и похлеще пиявок. Я просто выступаю ПРОТИВ мифологизации и возведения в ранг исключительности данной процедуры, против сказок про снятие отека с корешка, 300 ферментов и остальной шелухи, и заодно за полную информированность больного о том, что шрамы от пиявок, в виде мерседесовского значка, остаются на годы, если не навсегда...


Видимо не понял, потому как не врач. Использовал я и апликаторы, и новейшие немецкие медикаменты, а было только то, что описывал два года назад на первой странице. Хирург в немецкой клинике говорил однозначно резать. Я потом найду и выложу снимки. Одно верно, что мне они помогли снять боли и остановить долгий воспалительный процесс в седалищном нерве и вообще в пояничном отделе (в конце спал из-за боли только урывками), что позволило мне сначала начать двигаться, а затем начать делать различные упражнения, из которых я за два года составил для себя комплекс. Я бы резюмировал так: у*брать чем-нибудь боль* и главное потом *делать регулярно подходящие по возрасту и физ.состоянию физ. упражнения.*


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Ого! Мне пиявок ставили в середине декабря, так остались лишь маленькие не сильно заметные точечки, к лету, предполагаю, что вовсе исчезнут.
> Может мне не пиявок ставили.


кому-то  это точечки,  а кому не маленькие рубцы.... Возможно что исчезнут, а возможно и нет....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2012)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Может мне не пиявок ставили.



Змеек!


----------



## togot75 (29 Мар 2012)

Всем добрый день. Тоже решила написать. 2008 года. протрузияL5 s1 на МРТ. Жаль, не встретила нормального доктора. Кто делал МРТ - сказали, что это не проблема. Потом спина эпизодически болела, мази помогали. + в 2009 году курс иглами, массажем в Китае. февраль 2011 года. Месяц боли, онемение ноги, МРТ грыжа 1,2 см в том самом месте. 5 врачей убедили делать операцию, которую назначили на конец апреля. к Операции подошла практически без болей, но МРТ сделать еще раз никто не подсказал. Сделали операцию Через месяц повились сомнения, сделал МРТ - на том же месте грыжа 0,5 см. Оперант сказал, что это воспалительный процесс. до августа постоянно была на каких то таблетках, болей почти не было. Вышла на работу. Начало августа 2011 года - адская боль, МРТ, грыжа увеличилась до0,8 см + протрузия0,4 см позвонком выше и так по мелочи протрузии  Поехала по всем врачам.3 из 5 сказали режь снова и к ним, мол помогут. Вовремя попала еще к 2-м, которые убедили этого не делать. Поделала массаж легкий, порекомендовали пиявок. Отношусь к народной медицине никак. Но кто знаком с болью- понимают, что поверишь во что угодно.  провела курс у незнакомого доктора, которая действоввала по принципу - пиявка сама знает, куда сесть. Стало полегче, но не особо. Тогда же начала делать очень щадящую гимнастику.  боль вроде на пару месяцев отступила. Потом опять появилась А я наметила путешествие. И попала к волшебнику - гирудотерапевту. Который поднял свою жену после тяжелой травмы. за сеь сеансов убрал боль полностью. Потом к нему через месяц пришла после путешествия. Два сеанса - боль снята. В январе 2012 года МРТ показало отсутствие рецидивной грыжи. Не знаю,как это действует, удивлен был диагност, у которого я делаю все МРТ. Сейчас опять побаливает, доктор помог хорошо, но не до конца. Грешу на протрузию, пойду на МРТ 04.04.2012, посмотрю. В чем плюс от пиявок, что вреда не будет точно. Хотя если бы мне год назад сказали,что это может работать - не поверила бы никогда. Четко поняла, что главное - кто ставит пиявки. Наудачу их "приколоть" не возможно. Хуже не будет, но и лучше тоже. Сейчас, увы, пришлось приостановать, т.к. место приложения пиявок уже не кожа, а просто большой шрам, который прокусить нельзя. Но это проходит недели за 2-3.С шеей тоже были проблемы, пока весенний курс проходила, доктор играючи избавил от боли за 2 раза.  Это в Красноярске, кому интересно, могу дать контакты. Маме моей этот доктор в свое время хорошо подлечил колени. Единственный минус - во время лечения (он еще гомеопатию вкалывает) просит,чтобы гимнастику не делали. Что поняла за год - нужно обойти 5-7 врачей, прежде чем соглашаться на какое либо лечение.  Хочу еще попробовать вытяжение. но пиявки работают, кто бы что ни говорил. Если к ним умелые руки и голову.


----------



## анюта0708 (8 Ноя 2012)

togot75 скиньте пожалуйста в личку контакты гирудотерапевта в красноярске, я там каждое лето бываю. может и хорошего врача по нашейпроблеме подскажете? Заранее спасибо.


----------

